
Alone in the New Pollution (on quantification of the genealogy of a story) - nixtaken
https://kirstenhacker.wordpress.com/2020/05/03/alone-in-the-new-pollution/
======
nixtaken
Does anyone here know of any algorithms that can establish the genealogy of a
text? I know about plagiarism detectors, but they can only find verbatim
plagiarism. Are there any tools that can quantify structural plagiarism. In
this article, I suggested some ways to do that, but I don't know if these
methods are already in existence.

